# TS90 NH muffler replacement?



## TomCat (May 22, 2013)

Any tricks or gottchas to replacing a muffler on a TS90 NH? The 4 bolts are rusty and have grooves in the head. Thanks.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

SLOW and EASY!!!! I replaced one last year, and went back with studs instead of bolts. Had to drill one of them out.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Spray some Penetrating Catalyst on them before hand, and let it soak in a bit. It should help.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

PB Blaster is my go to penetrant.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

If you can take them out while they are warm helps.


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

PB Blaster then come back next day and heat it up and bolts should loosen up right away.


----------



## TomCat (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice... I used Kroll oil and a small wrench the bolts came right out. I was in a bind. muffler came in but could not get a mechanic until next week I have hay cut and needed the tractor to roll. This will save me $$ and quality hay Thanks again! This forum has BAILED me out several times.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I love Kroil, but like someone else pointed out somewhere around here, don't put on stuff that's still "red hot" (even when it's not "red" anymore, or not "glowing" I should say). It will vaporize and flare up pretty bad.

Honestly, though, IMHO it's kind of pointless to spray ANY penetrant on ANY part that's been heated *that hot*. EVERY penetrant is going to vaporize at SOME point; better to let the part cool SOME-- may still be "too hot to touch" but still "hot", and THEN hit it with penetrant. It should get sucked right in at that point.

If it's SO hot that the stuff is flashing to vapor or boiling on the SURFACE, it's only THAT MUCH HOTTER down in the threads and the stuff won't wick down til it can stay a LIQUID without boiling.

Been my experience anyway. Later! OL J R


----------

